# Where Are The Men That Love SSBBW's?



## SensualSSBBWCurves (Jul 1, 2006)

Hello Everyone,

I've had the Internet for 11 years now, and I meet plenty of people from offline. However as a SSBBW, I wonder where are the men that really love us. The ones that aren't afraid to let their family/coworkers know that they love large women. The ones that actually want to take us out in the daylight hours, and not at midnight when they think everyone is sleeping. Just someone that wants us for more than sex. Now, I mean no disrespect to anyone because, I know that this is the board where people who particpate in the lifestyle of feeding, or being fed, but that isn't a lifestyle I participate in. I just want someone that will appreciate what I have to offer as I am now..which is 397 pounds. SO my question is where are the men that REALLY love SSBBWS?


----------



## Tina (Jul 1, 2006)

Mine is in Montreal. 

Other than that, if you live in a town where there are no activities for BBW and FA, it's not so obvious, unfortunately.


----------



## SensualSSBBWCurves (Jul 1, 2006)

I live in NYC, and there's always events going on. However I rarely attend because the times, I have Inoticed that the smaller BBWs and med weight women were getting all the attention. So I rather felt like, I wasn't in the right place for men that love SSBBWS.


----------



## moonvine (Jul 1, 2006)

SensualSSBBWCurves said:


> I live in NYC, and there's always events going on. However I rarely attend because the times, I have Inoticed that the smaller BBWs and med weight women were getting all the attention. So I rather felt like, I wasn't in the right place for men that love SSBBWS.



Not to discount your experience, but I have always found that the supersize women get all the attention at those events. Maybe the grass is always green er, or maybe the events vary in different parts of the country.


----------



## Moonchild (Jul 1, 2006)

FA's are just a nice little subsection of men, and therefore the ratio of assholes to non-assholes will usually be approximately tipped in the same direction - in favor of assholes. Most of us are gonna be just as shallow and selfish as anyone else.

However, we're out there. The good ones, I mean. It sucks, but patience is the name of the game. Keep truckin' is the best advice I've got.

[edit] My post count says "EAT."


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jul 1, 2006)

SensualSSBBWCurves said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I've had the Internet for 11 years now, and I meet plenty of people from offline. However as a SSBBW, I wonder where are the men that really love us. The ones that aren't afraid to let their family/coworkers know that they love large women. The ones that actually want to take us out in the daylight hours, and not at midnight when they think everyone is sleeping. Just someone that wants us for more than sex. Now, I mean no disrespect to anyone because, I know that this is the board where people who particpate in the lifestyle of feeding, or being fed, but that isn't a lifestyle I participate in. I just want someone that will appreciate what I have to offer as I am now..which is 397 pounds. SO my question is where are the men that REALLY love SSBBWS?



This board is not necessarily for "people who particpate in the lifestyle of feeding". Feeders and feedees are more the exception than the rule in this community. 

Where are men that like SSBBW's? Well, mine's sitting next to me watching television.  However, there are men that like SSBBW's everywhere. You just need to be yourself, be involved in life (church, school, activities, BBW dances, etc)., and be friendly (make eye contact and smile at people). I makes it easier to make new friends who might end up being someone special, or who might introduce you to someone special.

Welcome.


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 2, 2006)

I'm a guy who loves SSBBW... while I'm attracted to BBW of all shapes and sizes, the supersized women are undoubtedly the most pleasing to my eyes. While I'm not someone who goes out and explicity tells people, "I like fat girls" or "I'm an FA," (mainly I don't really like titles in practice- attraction shouldn't be confined to titles... but that's another stream topic for another day) I would have no fears of being out with a very large woman- though my experience is quite limited.

Say the next time I have the opportunity to take a BBW/SSBBW out, if someone I know gives me any sort of hard time for it beyond anything friendly and lighthearted- then that's not someone I'm going to respect. If being with a large woman makes me happy and you're publicly showing that you disapprove my choice/preference, then in essence you disapprove of my happiness and to me (who's not hurting anyone by taking a large woman out) that's unacceptable. It's like the parents who can't accept that their child is homosexual and can't be happy for them even if they've found someone they love and care about who happens to be the same gender- it's the same kind of disrespect that I cannot and will not tolerate!


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Jul 2, 2006)

SensualSSBBWCurves said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I've had the Internet for 11 years now, and I meet plenty of people from offline. However as a SSBBW, I wonder where are the men that really love us. The ones that aren't afraid to let their family/coworkers know that they love large women. The ones that actually want to take us out in the daylight hours, and not at midnight when they think everyone is sleeping. Just someone that wants us for more than sex. Now, I mean no disrespect to anyone because, I know that this is the board where people who particpate in the lifestyle of feeding, or being fed, but that isn't a lifestyle I participate in. I just want someone that will appreciate what I have to offer as I am now..which is 397 pounds. SO my question is where are the men that REALLY love SSBBWS?




Honestly, I've only met one guy in the last 10 years who treated me like as if I was an average sized woman. He never once mentioned anything about my weight. Never once made me feel as though he was making a statement by being seen with me. Or ever looked as though he was embarrassed to be seen with me. Opened doors for me, brought me flowers and made me laugh. 

Where is he now and why didn't I hold on to him? He was a closet alcoholic. I wasn't going to walking into a relationship with such a huge problem like that.

I know there are a lot of guys out there who like us, however, as you mentioned most of them only want to satisfy a sexual fantasy. The reality of living with a supersized woman, with all the issues we have in every day living, is something most guys simply wouldn't take on. Does that mean us supersized women are destined to live a lonely life? Some may, and some may be very lucky to find love. No matter what your body shape is, short, tall, fat, thin, finding love and happiness is something that will happen, 'if it was meant to be!'.

Cheers

Joa


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jul 2, 2006)

Too few and far between, but they are out there and I have to agree that its not about finding a man who loves you just for your size or despite it, its about finding a true partner, friend and lover.
It starts with a sense of self worth, respect and it's a little bit of luck as well.
:kiss2: 
Happy hunting  








SensualSSBBWCurves said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I've had the Internet for 11 years now, and I meet plenty of people from offline. However as a SSBBW, I wonder where are the men that really love us. The ones that aren't afraid to let their family/coworkers know that they love large women. The ones that actually want to take us out in the daylight hours, and not at midnight when they think everyone is sleeping. Just someone that wants us for more than sex. Now, I mean no disrespect to anyone because, I know that this is the board where people who particpate in the lifestyle of feeding, or being fed, but that isn't a lifestyle I participate in. I just want someone that will appreciate what I have to offer as I am now..which is 397 pounds. SO my question is where are the men that REALLY love SSBBWS?


----------



## comngetmeFA (Jul 2, 2006)

SensualSSBBWCurves said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I've had the Internet for 11 years now, and I meet plenty of people from offline. However as a SSBBW, I wonder where are the men that really love us. The ones that aren't afraid to let their family/coworkers know that they love large women. The ones that actually want to take us out in the daylight hours, and not at midnight when they think everyone is sleeping. Just someone that wants us for more than sex. Now, I mean no disrespect to anyone because, I know that this is the board where people who particpate in the lifestyle of feeding, or being fed, but that isn't a lifestyle I participate in. I just want someone that will appreciate what I have to offer as I am now..which is 397 pounds. SO my question is where are the men that REALLY love SSBBWS?






I had been wondering the same thing....I'm a BBW but I still feel the same way. Here's my post on the same topic:
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7467


----------



## lipmixgirl (Jul 2, 2006)

moonvine said:


> Not to discount your experience, but I have always found that the supersize women get all the attention at those events. Maybe the grass is always green er, or maybe the events vary in different parts of the country.


 

i must agree...


----------



## ATrueFA (Jul 2, 2006)

I'm an lifelong FA that loves SSBBWs but have the opposite problem as you....I can't seem to find a real life ssbbw and when I find them online they either seem to just want to chat and have on online friend but nothing real life or I am to far away from them to be interested or have things going on in their lives that preclude a real life relationship. I live in a small town thats not near any big city and have even tried a Yahell group to try and get local FA's and BBW's to meet but it went nowhere. So, I have to ask, Where are all the SSBBW's that are looking for a nice FA?

Dave


----------



## lipmixgirl (Jul 2, 2006)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> Too few and far between, but they are out there and I have to agree that its not about finding a man who loves you just for your size or despite it, its about finding a true partner, friend and lover.
> It starts with a sense of self worth, respect and it's a little bit of luck as well.
> :kiss2:
> Happy hunting


 
i must agree...


----------



## chocolate desire (Jul 2, 2006)

I have had the same problem as you have in the past,Sensual. I only found my good man when I stopped seeking men that wanted a girl my size but one that matched my personality yet seen my size as a bonus.
In fact he had been there all along as he found me 2 years ago but I was to busy trying to find someone to accept my size and not ME, to even notice him.
I thank God everyday for opening my eyes.
As for being a SSBBW at events I have almost always have been the largest person no matter WHERE I go.
I never noticed bbws getting more attention I guess maybe I was to busy flirting.


----------



## Jes (Jul 2, 2006)

SensualSSBBWCurves said:


> I live in NYC, and there's always events going on. However I rarely attend because the times, I have Inoticed that the smaller BBWs and med weight women were getting all the attention. So I rather felt like, I wasn't in the right place for men that love SSBBWS.


like a lot of the responses you'll hear, I definitely feel I'm not fat enough for the average FA! So yeah....It must be a 'grass is greener' thing for us all, though I think the reality is that the numbers are not in womens' favors (far more of us than of FAs) and lots of those FAs are lookie-lous, or rescind their interest when you try to take them up on it, or want sex and nothing more, etc. Not all, certainly, but there IS a lot of that going on, so...


----------



## ripley (Jul 2, 2006)

Since the whole brouhaha about men preferring "mid-size" bbws awhile back, I have been working on accepting that I will never have a boyfriend let alone a husband. I live in a very rural area far from anywhere (the nearest city of size is about six hours away) which adds another con to my dating prospects. It's a hard pill to swallow...I am generally pretty happy, but I would love to someday get married. 

It makes me sad.


----------



## Chimpi (Jul 2, 2006)

I have never been to any of the Bashes at all (something that will have to chance someday ), but as far as I have _heard_ from other people, usually the larger women get more attention, due to being the "desirable" large women over the smaller ones. I'm not sure though, obviously because I've never been...

But I got mine laying on the bed behind me. I take no notice of anything negative at all outside our apartment, and I am not ashamed to go anywhere with her, and hold her hand, open doors, laugh and joke with her, etc... etc... *shrugs* Ain't No Shame In A Pleasure!

But yes, I will have to agree with "try looking for your partner ahead of someone who will accept/love your size".  Afterall, that will make YOU happier, on the outside, and deep down inside.


----------



## moonvine (Jul 2, 2006)

ripley said:


> Since the whole brouhaha about men preferring "mid-size" bbws awhile back, I have been working on accepting that I will never have a boyfriend let alone a husband. I live in a very rural area far from anywhere (the nearest city of size is about six hours away) which adds another con to my dating prospects. It's a hard pill to swallow...I am generally pretty happy, but I would love to someday get married.
> 
> It makes me sad.



Gosh Ripley,

I am so sorry to hear you feel that way. I too have accepted I will probably never get married, but I do hope to have a boyfriend again one day.


----------



## chocolate desire (Jul 2, 2006)

ripley said:


> Since the whole brouhaha about men preferring "mid-size" bbws awhile back, I have been working on accepting that I will never have a boyfriend let alone a husband. I live in a very rural area far from anywhere (the nearest city of size is about six hours away) which adds another con to my dating prospects. It's a hard pill to swallow...I am generally pretty happy, but I would love to someday get married.
> 
> It makes me sad.


Thats hogwash... there are plenty of SSBBWs as well as BBWS on this forum and other places that are married. I remember before I even knew of the about FA's or chubby chasers or whatever term one likes to refer to the smart men that adore us larger gals, I used to think the same that no one would want me. I was almost 200 pounds lighter then.I truly belive there is someone out there for everyone unless it is ones choice to be alone.
Dont give up who knows you might run into Mr Right at the corner store or at the cleaners. And it might not be your size that captures his eye but your beauty and confidence in who you are.


----------



## steely (Jul 2, 2006)

ripley said:


> Since the whole brouhaha about men preferring "mid-size" bbws awhile back, I have been working on accepting that I will never have a boyfriend let alone a husband. I live in a very rural area far from anywhere (the nearest city of size is about six hours away) which adds another con to my dating prospects. It's a hard pill to swallow...I am generally pretty happy, but I would love to someday get married.
> 
> It makes me sad.



Don't give up hope,I live in the most rural part of NC.I never had a serious boyfriend because of my size.I got married when I was 28 and have been married for 8 years now.I never dreamed I would ever get married much less be so happy.You never know what is waiting for you!


----------



## Allie Cat (Jul 2, 2006)

I love SSBBWs, but I'm engaged... so not really part of this mythical group you search for. I'm sorry!

=Divals


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jul 3, 2006)

We are around. We don't always wear ID badges though. LOL. I think the best way to find love is to find someone who loves your personality.




SensualSSBBWCurves said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I've had the Internet for 11 years now, and I meet plenty of people from offline. However as a SSBBW, I wonder where are the men that really love us. The ones that aren't afraid to let their family/coworkers know that they love large women. The ones that actually want to take us out in the daylight hours, and not at midnight when they think everyone is sleeping. Just someone that wants us for more than sex. Now, I mean no disrespect to anyone because, I know that this is the board where people who particpate in the lifestyle of feeding, or being fed, but that isn't a lifestyle I participate in. I just want someone that will appreciate what I have to offer as I am now..which is 397 pounds. SO my question is where are the men that REALLY love SSBBWS?


----------



## Mikey (Jul 3, 2006)

SensualSSBBWCurves said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I've had the Internet for 11 years now, and I meet plenty of people from offline. However as a SSBBW, I wonder where are the men that really love us. The ones that aren't afraid to let their family/coworkers know that they love large women. The ones that actually want to take us out in the daylight hours, and not at midnight when they think everyone is sleeping. Just someone that wants us for more than sex. Now, I mean no disrespect to anyone because, I know that this is the board where people who particpate in the lifestyle of feeding, or being fed, but that isn't a lifestyle I participate in. I just want someone that will appreciate what I have to offer as I am now..which is 397 pounds. SO my question is where are the men that REALLY love SSBBWS?



I definitely prefer supersized women...although in the end its all about the person. 

I have always taken my girlfriends to meet my family, friends and to events (I am very involved in my community). I am extremely comfortable with my preference! Funny part is I often I am hidden from my girlfreind's families and friends because the women are afraid I might mention my preference and be judged as a weirdo.


----------



## PrettyFatGirl4U (Jul 3, 2006)

Mikey said:


> I definitely prefer supersized women...although in the end its all about the person.
> 
> I have always taken my girlfriends to meet my family, friends and to events (I am very involved in my community). I am extremely comfortable with my preference! Funny part is I often I am hidden from my girlfreind's families and friends because the women are afraid I might mention my preference and be judged as a weirdo.


If you prefer supersized women wouldn't your girlfriends families already KNOW your preference without having to mention it?


----------



## Mikey (Jul 3, 2006)

PrettyFatGirl4U said:


> If you prefer supersized women wouldn't your girlfriends families already KNOW your preference without having to mention it?



Your question makes sense, but the family and friends think I am overlooking the fact that the woman is very fat. Go figure!


----------



## LookingAround (Jul 3, 2006)

"Your question makes sense, but the family and friends think I am overlooking the fact that the woman is very fat. Go figure!"


uh....that's funny. Don't you think that's funny?


----------



## Mikey (Jul 3, 2006)

LookingAround said:


> "Your question makes sense, but the family and friends think I am overlooking the fact that the woman is very fat. Go figure!"
> 
> 
> uh....that's funny. Don't you think that's funny?



No! Not at all! Its sad that their family and freinds can't see the beauty that I do because of fashion industry manufactured standards that counter centuries old standards of beauty.


----------



## Les Toil (Jul 4, 2006)

Tina said:


> Mine is in Montreal.



And in Northern Cali'.
:wubu:


----------



## Tina (Jul 4, 2006)

Oh, you sweet man, you. You know I love you, Lester, dear. :kiss2:


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 4, 2006)

Plenty of guys out there that like the big big girls.... can be a bit harder to find in the haystack, but they are out there in numbers, no worries.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jul 4, 2006)

Mine is in the other room programing a stereo for our son LOL. Seriously though the guys are out there. I think when you are not looking is when someone is going to most likely show up. Focus on yourself, what you enjoy, what makes you happy. Participate in social circles that focus on areas you are interested in. You'll be doing something you enjoy and you never know if you meet Mr Right in the sewing circle well then you already know you have something in common


----------



## SensualSSBBWCurves (Jul 7, 2006)

CurvaceousBBWLover said:


> We are around. We don't always wear ID badges though. LOL. I think the best way to find love is to find someone who loves your personality.



That might be true, but the truth of the matter SOMETIMES being a SSBBW it's hard to find someone to look beyond to actually see one's personality. I am not saying that this is true for everyone, but in some cases it is.​


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 7, 2006)

I don't know, I have always dated BBW's but I don't have a neon sign hanging over my head either.


----------



## HassanChop (Jul 7, 2006)

SensualSSBBWCurves said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I've had the Internet for 11 years now, and I meet plenty of people from offline. However as a SSBBW, I wonder where are the men that really love us. The ones that aren't afraid to let their family/coworkers know that they love large women. The ones that actually want to take us out in the daylight hours, and not at midnight when they think everyone is sleeping. Just someone that wants us for more than sex. Now, I mean no disrespect to anyone because, I know that this is the board where people who particpate in the lifestyle of feeding, or being fed, but that isn't a lifestyle I participate in. I just want someone that will appreciate what I have to offer as I am now..which is 397 pounds. SO my question is where are the men that REALLY love SSBBWS?




We're like Savoir Faire, we are EVERY WAIRE !


----------



## seavixen (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm kind of surprised by this. I've not noticed there being a lack of men who were attracted to supersized women, especially when it comes to Dimensions! In the grand scheme of things, I'm sure mid-sized bbws are preferred by the majority - but that doesn't mean there aren't still a lot of men who love those of us who are considerably larger.

I've lived in rural areas for the vast majority of my life. I'll break it down for you: 11 years in a town of less than 100 people, 6 in a town of about 40,000, 6 in a town of about 3,000, and 1 in a town of 20,000 something. That makes me just shy of 24 right now - two weeks exactly, actually - and I'm married.

Chances are, you will have to import one from another location - but while there may be fewer men who prefer supersized women, there are also fewer of us! And the biggest asset you can have is confidence. Confidence, comfort with yourself, self-acceptance and self-love are probably the most attractive things to any man, regardless of his preference - but perhaps especially so to one who is drawn to women that are notorious for insecurity and wanting to blend into the background. Sorry, fellow supersized women, but you know it's true. The tone of some of the things said in this thread reflect my mean generalization, as do the past thoughts of most of us who have gone beyond that point in our lives.

That doesn't mean you need to be vain, cocky, etc.; but being apologetic about your size and who you are is not going to earn you points with anybody, including yourself. It took me quite awhile to get to the point where I would not sit in extraordinarily uncomfortable seats and just pretend to be okay, for instance. Life is a hell of a lot more comfortable if you aren't so certain that people are going to be horrified by you, or make fun of you, or not want to be seen with you, or whatever! Having the confidence to ask to be seated somewhere else, or wear a sleeveless top, or a skirt, or whatever you feel is not okay for a woman of your size, or even just say, "I'm fat, you dig?" is not only a boost to your own well-being but also attractive to potential partners. Doesn't mean you have to dress like a slut to pick up men - but it's fun to challenge your own ideas of size-correct clothing, attitudes, and so forth now and then. You never know what views you may change - yours and others'.

That said, I think the plight of a woman thinking she'll never get married is pretty much universal, to marriage-minded women of all sizes. From my observations and experience, supersized women are no less likely to marry.


----------



## Mini (Jul 7, 2006)

PrettyFatGirl4U said:


> If you prefer supersized women wouldn't your girlfriends families already KNOW your preference without having to mention it?



You'd think that, but no.

True story: I was talking to my dad yesterday about my lack of confidence, and how I think that may have led to me questioning my sexuality. (For the longest time I've been wondering if I'm gay or bisexual; now I'm not so sure there's anything to that.)

I won't go into too much detail here, but he told me he's believed since I first "came out" that that's the issue, and then said it's shown in my not having ever dated at my "level," because I've only ever gone out with big women. I tried to explain that that's what I found attractive, but I don't think he quite understood.

(For the record, I love and respect my dad more than any other man save my brother, so I'd prefer not to hear how much of an asshole he is for thinking that. It's a totally foreign concept to him.)


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jul 7, 2006)

Mini said:


> You'd think that, but no.
> 
> True story: I was talking to my dad yesterday about my lack of confidence, and how I think that may have led to me questioning my sexuality. (For the longest time I've been wondering if I'm gay or bisexual; now I'm not so sure there's anything to that.)
> 
> ...




Well meaning of Papi de Mini, and it comes from a place of love;misguided in the attempt to connect, but you know his heart is in the right place.
I think that there is a point where a "breakthrough" relationship nurtures us and embolden us and make us confident in our choices to love and be loved by. That in itself is not a size issue, but a issue about society in general and who we choose as mates. Its always shaky until we achieve the confidence we need.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jul 8, 2006)

This is one of the most extremly disturbing facts of life in American society. When will the mainstream wake up and see that the full measure of a person's worth does not depend on how closely she or he fits society's ideal?





SensualSSBBWCurves said:


> That might be true, but the truth of the matter SOMETIMES being a SSBBW it's hard to find someone to look beyond to actually see one's personality. I am not saying that this is true for everyone, but in some cases it is.​


----------



## Tina (Jul 8, 2006)

Mini said:


> (For the record, I love and respect my dad more than any other man save my brother, so I'd prefer not to hear how much of an asshole he is for thinking that. It's a totally foreign concept to him.)


Nah, I don't think he's an asshole; I think he's a 'typical dude,' in that area of his thinking. You are his precious son, and he feels you deserve the best, and 'average' societal thought is that thin women are the best. He's been brainwashed like lots of humans. and I don't fault a person for that, particularly if it's not their preference to like fat women, and they cannot see through the eyes of a man with a preference for us plushgirls. 

Can't say I really get why a lack of confidence would lead one to think he is gay or bi, but it's none of my business, and I completely understand if you don't want to go into it. Fact is, life really _is_ a jouney of discovery -- about the world and those around us, and particularly ourselves. Sometimes, just when you think you know yourself, you find that you've grown and changed in the way you look at certain things, life and yourself. That is a lifelong process and I think it's very cool, even though it can also cause problems elsewhere in one's life. That's a big part of why I felt you should take the job you were offerred. When we push the boundaries of our own comfort zone, that is when we often learn and grow the most. In any case, I trust that you are intelligent enough to figure out for yourself who you are and what you will do. 
Seavixen:


> That said, I think the plight of a woman thinking she'll never get married is pretty much universal, to marriage-minded women of all sizes. From my observations and experience, supersized women are no less likely to marry.


Well said, Seavixen. Some of the most famous women in the world have expressed those thoughts, too. I've had a few doubts here and there, in the back of my mind. It's hard not to, when one has been raised to think little of one's physical value to a man (I remember when I was 19 or 20, and about 200 lbs or so, my mother saying, "you have the body of an 80 year-old woman; what man is going to want you?"). And yet, inside, I felt that when it was time I wouldn't have to _look_, that it would somehow just work out. That has turned out to be true. I've not exactly been bereft of opportunities and that doesn't really surprise me, either -- not because I'm concieted, because I'm not, but more because I don't believe I'm unattractive despite what I've been told in the past. I believe there is meant to be variety on this earth, and a compliment to each variety. My thinking is it just seems natural to me, so why wouldn't I, too, be a part of that?


----------



## swordchick (Jul 8, 2006)

*There are so many men who love SSBBWs and they are not afraid to tell anyone. I do not notice when a man is checking me out, either a friend will tell me or the man will approach me. Some will not approach me, especially when I'm around my friends. I'm not afraid to approach a man, if I'm interested. It is all about your confidence and being happy with yourself with or without a man.*


----------



## bbwlover3870 (Jul 9, 2008)

I love ssbbws. I'm just looking for the right one. I am not one to hide whom ever it is I go out with. We ho places in the day afternoon and night. So You just haven't found the right one. With me it's different. I can't find that one ssbbw or bbw for that matter that is willing to do the things that keeps their man wantung to come back home and stay at home. The kind of woman that does the things that, when I am away from her makes me think to myself, "Damn, I wish I could hurry and get back home." Or, "Yea, she looks good, but can she keep me comming back home the way my woman does", " Nope I know she can't so why even bother." See Women want a lot from a man, but they are not willing to give as good as want to get. There are three main reasons why relationships fail. First, communication, second, money and third is sexual...gradification.Cause let's be honest, when one partner is not happy in that part of the relationship, they tends to go looking else where. It's like my mother said to me as a young man. "What one woman won't do, another bitch will." So, I am always on the lookout for that other woman(bitch)Because that's the one I would gladly take outany where and any time. Pluse I would give her my mind, body heart, and soul, no questions aked. So think about that for a while and then ask that same question again to yourself and I think you will get your answer. Bye for now 




I've had the Internet for 11 years now, and I meet plenty of people from offline. However as a SSBBW, I wonder where are the men that really love us. The ones that aren't afraid to let their family/coworkers know that they love large women. The ones that actually want to take us out in the daylight hours, and not at midnight when they think everyone is sleeping. Just someone that wants us for more than sex. Now, I mean no disrespect to anyone because, I know that this is the board where people who particpate in the lifestyle of feeding, or being fed, but that isn't a lifestyle I participate in. I just want someone that will appreciate what I have to offer as I am now..which is 397 pounds. SO my question is where are the men that REALLY love SSBBWS[/COLOR]?[/COLOR][/FONT][/SIZE][/QUOTE]


----------



## Isa (Jul 12, 2008)

bbwlover3870 said:


> I love ssbbws. I'm just looking for the right one. I am not one to hide whom ever it is I go out with. We ho places in the day afternoon and night. So You just haven't found the right one. With me it's different. I can't find that one ssbbw or bbw for that matter that is willing to do the things that keeps their man wantung to come back home and stay at home. The kind of woman that does the things that, when I am away from her makes me think to myself, "Damn, I wish I could hurry and get back home." Or, "Yea, she looks good, but can she keep me comming back home the way my woman does", " Nope I know she can't so why even bother." See Women want a lot from a man, but they are not willing to give as good as want to get. There are three main reasons why relationships fail. First, communication, second, money and third is sexual...gradification.Cause let's be honest, when one partner is not happy in that part of the relationship, they tends to go looking else where. It's like my mother said to me as a young man. "What one woman won't do, another bitch will." So, I am always on the lookout for that other woman(bitch)Because that's the one I would gladly take outany where and any time. Pluse I would give her my mind, body heart, and soul, no questions aked. So think about that for a while and then ask that same question again to yourself and I think you will get your answer. Bye for now




I'm not exactly sure what to say to that. Well I do but it wouldn't be nice.


----------



## Angel (Jul 12, 2008)

bbwlover3870 said:


> I love ssbbws. I'm just looking for the right one. I am not one to hide whom ever it is I go out with. We ho places in the day afternoon and night. So You just haven't found the right one. With me it's different. I can't find that one ssbbw or bbw for that matter that is willing to do the things that keeps their man wantung to come back home and stay at home. The kind of woman that does the things that, when I am away from her makes me think to myself, "Damn, I wish I could hurry and get back home." Or, "Yea, she looks good, but can she keep me comming back home the way my woman does", " Nope I know she can't so why even bother." See Women want a lot from a man, but they are not willing to give as good as want to get. There are three main reasons why relationships fail. First, communication, second, money and third is sexual...gradification.Cause let's be honest, when one partner is not happy in that part of the relationship, they tends to go looking else where. It's like my mother said to me as a young man. "What one woman won't do, another bitch will." So, I am always on the lookout for that other woman(bitch)Because that's the one I would gladly take outany where and any time. Pluse I would give her my mind, body heart, and soul, no questions aked. So think about that for a while and then ask that same question again to yourself and I think you will get your answer. Bye for now







Let me enlighten you. 

This is only my opinion. 

The three reasons why most relationships fail is because of lack of commitment; philandering; and not appreciating and respecting the one who *does* love and care for you.


----------



## Kortana (Jul 12, 2008)

> love ssbbws. I'm just looking for the right one. I am not one to hide whom ever it is I go out with. We ho places in the day afternoon and night. So You just haven't found the right one. With me it's different. I can't find that one ssbbw or bbw for that matter that is willing to do the things that keeps their man wantung to come back home and stay at home. The kind of woman that does the things that, when I am away from her makes me think to myself, "Damn, I wish I could hurry and get back home." Or, "Yea, she looks good, but can she keep me comming back home the way my woman does", " Nope I know she can't so why even bother." See Women want a lot from a man, but they are not willing to give as good as want to get. There are three main reasons why relationships fail. First, communication, second, money and third is sexual...gradification.Cause let's be honest, when one partner is not happy in that part of the relationship, they tends to go looking else where. It's like my mother said to me as a young man. "What one woman won't do, another bitch will." So, I am always on the lookout for that other woman(bitch)Because that's the one I would gladly take outany where and any time. Pluse I would give her my mind, body heart, and soul, no questions aked. So think about that for a while and then ask that same question again to yourself and I think you will get your answer. Bye for now
> 
> 
> > Did you actually think about this before you wrote it?
> ...


----------



## Elfcat (Jul 12, 2008)

I would tend to agree. When you look for the negative, it's easy to find. There are ways of making one's own desires known that place the focus where it should be, on the people involved, and not on some hypothetical replacement. My wife knows my loyalty to her is absolute, and that is why she doesn't mind if I dance or flirt a little with others, because I'm not thinking of anywhere to go home to but with her. Trust is an important thing with women, especially those who have been subjected to so many attacks as the supersized often have. Are you a comrade, 3870, or just a mercenary?


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 12, 2008)

bbwlover3870 said:


> I love ssbbws. I'm just looking for the right one. I am not one to hide whom ever it is I go out with. We ho places in the day afternoon and night. So You just haven't found the right one. With me it's different. I can't find that one ssbbw or bbw for that matter that is willing to do the things that keeps their man wantung to come back home and stay at home. The kind of woman that does the things that, when I am away from her makes me think to myself, "Damn, I wish I could hurry and get back home." Or, "Yea, she looks good, but can she keep me comming back home the way my woman does", " Nope I know she can't so why even bother." See Women want a lot from a man, but they are not willing to give as good as want to get. There are three main reasons why relationships fail. First, communication, second, money and third is sexual...gradification.Cause let's be honest, when one partner is not happy in that part of the relationship, they tends to go looking else where. It's like my mother said to me as a young man. "What one woman won't do, another bitch will." So, I am always on the lookout for that other woman(bitch)Because that's the one I would gladly take outany where and any time. Pluse I would give her my mind, body heart, and soul, no questions aked. So think about that for a while and then ask that same question again to yourself and I think you will get your answer. Bye for now



All this wisdom, and only 2 posts to share with us so far....................I thnk it's time for a flame.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jul 13, 2008)

bbwlover3870 said:


> woman(bitch)




Are you sure you dont mean Rick James, Bitch ???


----------



## Shosh (Jul 13, 2008)

Or how to win friends and influence people.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jul 13, 2008)

swordchick said:


> *There are so many men who love SSBBWs and they are not afraid to tell anyone. I do not notice when a man is checking me out, either a friend will tell me or the man will approach me. Some will not approach me, especially when I'm around my friends. I'm not afraid to approach a man, if I'm interested. It is all about your confidence and being happy with yourself with or without a man.*


sometimes when i check out beautiful fat women i happen to see, i wonder "do they realize i'm checking them out, or do they think i'm staring at them?"


----------



## Johnny718Bravo (Jul 13, 2008)

"Where Are The Men That Love SSBBW's?"

Right here.


----------



## bigmac (Jul 14, 2008)

Guys who like SSBBWs are all over the place. However, I think most of us take our sweet time about coming out. When I was in high school and college I was one of those closet cubby chasers everyone disdains. I didn't get really comfortable about my preference until I was almost forty. Now at age 44 I'm happily married to a beautiful 375 pound woman who accompanies me to all my office events as well as on routine evenings out.

End result  you may want to thing about dating guys who are a little bit older and who have come to terms with their SSBBW preference.


----------



## bbwsluvr2 (Jul 14, 2008)

I definately am not ashamed about taking my wife anywhere. My wife is mid sized, but even if she weighed 700 pounds I would take her out in public.


----------



## Dravenhawk (Jul 14, 2008)

SensualSSBBWCurves said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I've had the Internet for 11 years now, and I meet plenty of people from offline. However as a SSBBW, I wonder where are the men that really love us. The ones that aren't afraid to let their family/coworkers know that they love large women. The ones that actually want to take us out in the daylight hours, and not at midnight when they think everyone is sleeping. Just someone that wants us for more than sex. Now, I mean no disrespect to anyone because, I know that this is the board where people who particpate in the lifestyle of feeding, or being fed, but that isn't a lifestyle I participate in. I just want someone that will appreciate what I have to offer as I am now..which is 397 pounds. SO my question is where are the men that REALLY love SSBBWS?



The FAs who really appreciate SSBBWs live on the west coast. With such a high concentration of SSBBWs on the east coast I am half tempted to move east.

397 lbs is the perfect weight I am surprised you are still single and looking. If I was in a club and encountered such a rare beauty as you lets just say you would no longer be single.

Dravenhawk


----------



## Tooz (Jul 14, 2008)

Dravenhawk said:


> The FAs who really appreciate SSBBWs live on the west coast. With such a high concentration of SSBBWs on the east coast I am half tempted to move east.
> 
> 397 lbs is the perfect weight I am surprised you are still single and looking. If I was in a club and encountered such a rare beauty as you lets just say you would no longer be single.
> 
> Dravenhawk



Assuming she wanted to be with you! 


There are FAs in the East who like SSBBWs. :|


----------



## JayInBuff (Jul 14, 2008)

Tooz said:


> Assuming she wanted to be with you!



What does that have to do with it?


----------



## Bountiful1966 (Jul 14, 2008)

Dravenhawk said:


> The FAs who really appreciate SSBBWs live on the west coast. With such a high concentration of SSBBWs on the east coast I am half tempted to move east.
> 
> 397 lbs is the perfect weight I am surprised you are still single and looking. If I was in a club and encountered such a rare beauty as you lets just say you would no longer be single.
> 
> Dravenhawk



Not all SSBBW's live on the east coast


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 14, 2008)

Dravenhawk said:


> With such a high concentration of SSBBWs on the east coast I am half tempted to move east.
> Dravenhawk



If you're right, why hasn't the east coast fallen into the Atlantic Ocean?? Try explaining that, sir.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Jul 15, 2008)

bbwlover3870 said:


> I've had the Internet for 11 years now, and I meet plenty of people from offline.



And it seems that you've had the gift of literacy for a mere 11 months. You've come far, young Skywalker, but you are not a Jedi yet...


----------



## Kortana (Jul 15, 2008)

wrestlingguy said:


> If you're right, why hasn't the east coast fallen into the Atlantic Ocean?? Try explaining that, sir.



AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAHAAHAHAHAA!

I wish I could rep. you again!

Wit at it's best!

Wouldn't matter though- ever seen a fat girl that didn't float?


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jul 15, 2008)

Thought I'd chime in and say that I generally find myself going for the larger side of the lady spectrum. I'm like you know, all about the preference for women who are considered larger than what is already considered fat by societies standards and than I like the bigger version of that, followed by the bigger version of that.

I really just wanted to make this as complicated as possible.

I prefer SSBBW, basically.

BUT HOW DO I KNOW IF I TRULY LIKE SSBBW OR NOT?! 

I BETTER GO MAKE A THREAD ASKING WHEN ONE IS OFFICIALLY SUPERSIZED!!!

I'm pretty sure to whomever asked bbwlover3870 how long it took him to come up with what he typed out. 

I'll go with 2yrs. Two .. long hard painstaking mindnumbing years. 

Seriously .. this thread was like almost exactly 2yrs old at the time of the response and I can envision it perfectly.

MY MASTURPEACE. IT IS FIN.


----------



## Tooz (Jul 15, 2008)

The answer, dear, is 363.39387402 pounds.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 15, 2008)

*fires of fireworks into the air so that they may be seen for galaxies around* 
I am still HEEERRRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Jul 15, 2008)

Angel said:


> The three reasons why most relationships fail is because of lack of commitment; philandering; and not appreciating and respecting the one who *does* love and care for you.



Communication is another. Couples can't be happy if they can't even talk to one another, and when something goes wrong, I tend to want to get to the bottom of it right then and there.

Melissa and I fight just like any other couple, but the best part about fighting is that, when the smoke clears and you get all the anger out of your system, you realize just how much you love this person and it normally leads to some of the best lovin' you'll ever experience. Unfortunately for us, in the economy we're in, we can't yet afford to be together and on our own just yet, but when we can and do, I'd imagine that there will be a LOT of frustration that we'll need to "work out of our systems".

As for the original post, well, it's two years old already and I'm hoping that SensualSSBBWCurves or whatever her name was had stuck around and participated long enough to have her questions answered. No one is guaranteed to find a wife or husband in this place, but at least the aura can be supportive enough to help mold you into a stronger person for the outside world...where future wife or husband will be waiting.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jul 15, 2008)

Bountiful1966 said:


> Not all SSBBW's live on the east coast


true. a lot of them are in the midwest. i don't know of too many who live in the west coast.


----------



## HollyGirl (Jul 15, 2008)

how about jacksonville? any of them in jacksonville? im getting lonely around these parts.


----------



## Dravenhawk (Jul 18, 2008)

wrestlingguy said:


> If you're right, why hasn't the east coast fallen into the Atlantic Ocean?? Try explaining that, sir.



There are no major earthquake faults on the east coast. The North American Plate that the east coast rides on is many miles thick of solid granite with no active faults thus the east coast and is structurally solid being able withstand high stress loads which is why it will not break off into the Atlantic Ocean.

California is in a subduction zone and rides upon many unstable fissures and faults where the Pacific Plate and the Notrh American plate meet. One day the big one will hit and a large portion of California will break off and become an island and the low desert will flood becoming a shallow warm sea.

Epic disaster ... *NO!!* Dude another beach 

Dravenhawk


----------



## Victim (Jul 18, 2008)

It will just be underwater when some gigantanormous Nor'easter buries it.

I should talk, we still have frickin' volcanoes here, as well as quake faults.


----------



## Tooz (Jul 18, 2008)

I love noreasters. :smitten:


----------



## ekmanifest (Jul 18, 2008)

West coast SSBBW right here. 

You know . . up until about two years ago I had no idea that FAs of any kind existed - open or closeted. Now that I know, they don't seem to be that hard to find. 

I have met the ones I know on the Internet, through placing personal ads.

Now the problem, as is the case in finding any person you want to have a relationship with, is finding an open FA who is smart, funny, kind, available, who I am physically attracted to and with whom I have incredible chemistry. So far have only found one of those, which although wonderful, was not a relationship for the long haul.


----------



## ekmanifest (Aug 2, 2008)

didn't mean to kill this important thread


----------



## JohnWylde (Aug 2, 2008)

I am one of many guys who adore SSBBWs and teh perfect feminine form.
I am also one of those who will hold your hand or put my arm around your waist as we walk down the street.

You do sound adorable and if I didnt have my own SSBBW already (or does She have me? lol) I would be happy to prove we do exist.

I hope You find that perfect FA soon

lil john



SensualSSBBWCurves said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I've had the Internet for 11 years now, and I meet plenty of people from offline. However as a SSBBW, I wonder where are the men that really love us. The ones that aren't afraid to let their family/coworkers know that they love large women. The ones that actually want to take us out in the daylight hours, and not at midnight when they think everyone is sleeping. Just someone that wants us for more than sex. Now, I mean no disrespect to anyone because, I know that this is the board where people who particpate in the lifestyle of feeding, or being fed, but that isn't a lifestyle I participate in. I just want someone that will appreciate what I have to offer as I am now..which is 397 pounds. SO my question is where are the men that REALLY love SSBBWS?


----------



## JohnWylde (Aug 2, 2008)

Funny you shpuld say that Ella because when I met my SS SS BBW (Super Sexy Super Size BBW) neither of us was looking for anything serious but we clicked in long discussions into the night which didnt have anything to do with weight or physical characteristics.

The fact that She is a very large lady is just wonderful tho! 

john




Ella Bella said:


> Mine is in the other room programing a stereo for our son LOL. Seriously though the guys are out there. I think when you are not looking is when someone is going to most likely show up. Focus on yourself, what you enjoy, what makes you happy. Participate in social circles that focus on areas you are interested in. You'll be doing something you enjoy and you never know if you meet Mr Right in the sewing circle well then you already know you have something in common


----------



## OC4bbws (Aug 10, 2008)

I am one of the men that love ssbbw's 
They are hard to find it seems I am always interested in meeting them though. I hate skinny women they have nothing to offer me.


----------



## T_Devil (Aug 11, 2008)

Ever notice that the people you most want to meet are the people that live far away? Why is that? What does it all mean?


----------



## Isa (Aug 11, 2008)

T_Devil said:


> Ever notice that the people you most want to meet are the people that live far away? Why is that? What does it all mean?



I have no answers to your questions but the observation is spot on.


----------



## washburn (Aug 11, 2008)

T_Devil said:


> Ever notice that the people you most want to meet are the people that live far away? Why is that? What does it all mean?



Manifestation, everyone does it, one perceives distance and therefore it exists. Don't acknowledge the distance, remove it from your awareness. Just notice the people that you most want to meet and they will be there. I did. It might take time and it will take patience but we create our every waking day within a dance of circumstance and choice. The magic trick is to not be befallen by either of them.

love, peace and chicken grease.


----------



## chocolate desire (Aug 11, 2008)

Babes you forgot to mention that you also open car doors and help Me in and out that car and also check out places to make sure I can fit lol..
I could have used your help yesterday getting on and off the boat.
By the way I love your avitar



JohnWylde said:


> I am one of many guys who adore SSBBWs and teh perfect feminine form.
> I am also one of those who will hold your hand or put my arm around your waist as we walk down the street.
> 
> You do sound adorable and if I didnt have my own SSBBW already (or does She have me? lol) I would be happy to prove we do exist.
> ...


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Aug 11, 2008)

T_Devil said:


> Ever notice that the people you most want to meet are the people that live far away? Why is that? What does it all mean?



It means the grass is always greener on the other side of the Continental Divide.


----------



## T_Devil (Aug 11, 2008)

washburn said:


> Manifestation, everyone does it, one perceives distance and therefore it exists. Don't acknowledge the distance, remove it from your awareness. Just notice the people that you most want to meet and they will be there. I did.


I'm happy for you.
but....
I'm living in a town of 75,000 dullards whom I have absolutly nothing in common with. Even life long friends have drifted away. These things happen. The people who have made the most profound effect in my life I have met on the internet. The woman who would eventually become my wife lived 7 hours drive away from me. And believe it or not, we considered that CLOSE!

Now I have friends who run a business that I really want to be a part of. They live way the hell in Washington state, which anyone can tell you that from Wisconsin, it's going to take more than a day to drive there.

There is nobody around here I identify with. Not even remotely. It sucks very much, thank you. The highlight of my year is going out to Vegas every year for the Bash (well, technicly I'm not even going to the bash next year, but that's a different discussion all together). I go out there because it's those few days I get to hang out with my _true_ circle of friends.



washburn said:


> It might take time and it will take patience but we create our every waking day within a dance of circumstance and choice. The magic trick is to not be befallen by either of them.


So if it doesn't happen in 34 years, what then? Give it more time? No, I can't. People younger than me have died of natural causes. It's strange when that happens because you really do see that life is short. I'm running out of time. The years I have left here are going to be spent facilitating a move to a place that will become my permanent home. Far away from here.

I'll be leaving behind my siblings, my mother and my father. I have given them all of the years of my life until now. My wife has long since moved away from her family for me. She supports me on this.

The point I'm making here is that we create our own circumstances with our own choices. I make my own luck, good or bad. I was born in a place where I feel as if I don't belong, therefore, I am moving to a place where I do belong.


----------



## Raqui (Aug 11, 2008)

I hear you I have dated many men who love SSBBW's But i want to know where are the African American Men who Love SSBBW's and willing to live the life with one.

Someone who wont have a problem dropping me off to have fun and picking me up. In fact i would rather you were with me having fun but in case we both wanted to do diffrent things.

Ones who dont mind driving me to the door instead of me walking all the way from wherever we had to park.

Someone who helps out in the house when i cant fit into certain areas.

Someone who will sit on the bench with me when i take a rest instead of rolling your eyes.

Someone who is willing to comprimise on outings that i cant obviously do. Like riding amusement park rides. Or walking for miles. 

Someone who isnt ashamed to stand up for her woman even though i can do so myself I love a man who is willing to do so for me.

Someone who treats me like a pleasure not a pain.

Someone who will get supplies while i whip up dinner and doesnt mind cleaning the dishes.

Someone who stops trying to play the guilt trip of saying they slowed their life down for me. (LIKE I DIDNT) someone who knows by picking me they will have to make some adjustments but doesnt care becuase they recieve a wonderful loving mate totally dedicated to them.

Someone who actually takes the time to keep themselves clean. if I can wash my ass and brush my teeth everyday so can you!

Someone who will think of me first just the way I think of them first and is open honest and willing to communicate and discuss issues.

Espcially plus sized issues.

Someone who understands my work and is not intimidated by me and my work ethics.

I guess someone who just LOVES LIFE with a SSBBW!


----------



## jewels_mystery (Aug 11, 2008)

Raqui said:


> I hear you I have dated many men who love SSBBW's But i want to know where are the African American Men who Love SSBBW's and willing to live the life with one.
> 
> Someone who wont have a problem dropping me off to have fun and picking me up. In fact i would rather you were with me having fun but in case we both wanted to do diffrent things.
> 
> ...



Amen. But that speaks to all men regardless of ethnicity for me. I want to add: 
Someone who walks at my pace and doesn't bitch about it.

Just because I am a big girl does not mean you have to do less. 

Is it too much to ask for someone who is as attentive to me, as I am to them?

Going to college is something I want to do. It has nothing to do with you nor does it mean Iam trying to find someone else.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Aug 11, 2008)

Raqui said:


> I hear you I have dated many men who love SSBBW's But i want to know where are the African American Men who Love SSBBW's and willing to live the life with one.
> 
> Someone who wont have a problem dropping me off to have fun and picking me up. In fact i would rather you were with me having fun but in case we both wanted to do diffrent things.
> 
> ...



Understandable! All points that any FA, or any guy for that matter, should do for any women.


----------



## NoWayOut (Aug 11, 2008)

T_Devil said:


> Ever notice that the people you most want to meet are the people that live far away? Why is that? What does it all mean?



It means I need to move to their location. In the meantime, any BBWs or SSBBWs in Missouri?


----------



## Rowan (Aug 11, 2008)

T_Devil said:


> Ever notice that the people you most want to meet are the people that live far away? Why is that? What does it all mean?



Well here when i was living in massachusetts...all the guys interested in me were here in Florida. I move to Florida, they all freaking disappear.


----------



## Allie Cat (Aug 11, 2008)

Raqui said:


> ker-snip



Fourteen out of fifteen... but I'll never be African American. Even if I tan a lot. But I don't tan, I burn. Anybody into bright-red men who love SSBBWs? 

edit: this post was meant in a joking manner. Nobody take it too seriously. The Drama Llama shall cry if you do! And then the world will be drowned in llama tears which, I hear, taste of dead fish.


----------



## GummyBear (May 22, 2018)

I can't seem to find any guys who like me for being an ssbbw. I seem to get all the flakes and game wasters, even had someone come all the way to my house, walked halfway to me, sad that it was a good idea to meet me and that he was no longer interested an he got in his car and left like the house was on fire. So where are all the TRUE FA's that are truly interested in women 350+


----------



## Rojodi (May 22, 2018)

GummyBear said:


> I can't seem to find any guys who like me for being an ssbbw. I seem to get all the flakes and game wasters, even had someone come all the way to my house, walked halfway to me, sad that it was a good idea to meet me and that he was no longer interested an he got in his car and left like the house was on fire. So where are all the TRUE FA's that are truly interested in women 350+



*SMH* This upsets me. I just don't understand some of those of my gender at times.


----------



## Yakatori (May 22, 2018)

GummyBear said:


> "_..seem to get all the flakes and *game wasters*..."_



Wait, something about that doesn't sound quite right. You must mean something else.



GummyBear said:


> "_...had someone come all the way to my house, walked halfway to me, sad that it was a good idea to meet me and that he was no longer interested an he got in his car and left like the house was on fire...."_


More to this story, indeed, there-is.


----------



## GummyBear (May 22, 2018)

Yakatori said:


> Wait, something about that doesn't sound quite right. You must mean something else.
> 
> I actually me time not game wasters...weird
> 
> More to this story, indeed, there-is.


Well maybe if you could educate me that would be good, as it seems like that guy didnt realize how big I was LOL, I think he was looking for a women that was 300 and under, not in the 400"s back then!


----------



## Maize (May 22, 2018)

I mean, there are lots of guys who love SSBBWs everywhere. I certainly do (and am truth, so I'm not saying this to advertise myself). However, it's important to remember that for the most part, even if someone is into SSBBWs, they might not be into a specific SSBBW, nor are they obliged to be, and that might have nothing at all to do with weight.


----------



## JMCGB (May 23, 2018)

Plenty of guys like ssbbw's.


----------



## DragonFly (May 23, 2018)

To put my thoughts into the hat: I also wonder where this group of prospective partners are. I know that not everyone agrees that the second B is always part of the equation. We all have our types, preferences, things that make us attracted to someone. Even when you add all that up, there seems to be a shortage of those special FAs out there. I think it is too easy to stand up, ghost, and act like ssbbws are not people in our digital landscape. Was much easier to tell if someone was interested if you met them at a function or bash. YMMV


----------



## Maize (May 23, 2018)

DragonFly said:


> To put my thoughts into the hat: I also wonder where this group of prospective partners are. I know that not everyone agrees that the second B is always part of the equation. We all have our types, preferences, things that make us attracted to someone. Even when you add all that up, there seems to be a shortage of those special FAs out there. I think it is too easy to stand up, ghost, and act like ssbbws are not people in our digital landscape. Was much easier to tell if someone was interested if you met them at a function or bash. YMMV



That's still true, really, and I think there's really something to getting out there and actually meeting real people in person. Of all of my partners, I've met most through in-person events, and even those who I knew online first were rarely people I was interested in dating until we ran into each other through some in-person event. The other thing is that usually, I met them through events that weren't focused on meeting dating partners or hooking up or anything like that. I've met people doing novel writing events, at school when I was in school, on board game days, at conventions, all sorts of stuff. I think if you're looking to meet someone who's into you as a whole package, the best way to meet them is by meeting them in person through some shared interest. That way they know what you look like already, they presumably get to speak with you and know what your personality is like through the event, and you have at least one interest in common. Furthermore, if you're there to enjoy the event and not explicitly to scope people out, it'll all be much more relaxed and natural. I know that some people feel like they need to go to specialty events because their body falls outside the "norm", but I'm very fat and most of my partners have been as well, and it's always been better to meet at just regular events we had in common. There are more people who will like you out there than you think.


----------



## devinprater (May 23, 2018)

Well, most of my relationships have been long-distance, and even ones where the person was 30 minutes away was "long distance" because we never met, so its all the same to me. Granted, the fact that me and the girl 30 minutes away both couldn't drive due to disabilities, and I'm trying to look for women more outside the blind community, so there's that. The Internet has always been my "eye to the outside world" as it were, but one step at a time, I'm starting to look in more places than just the ones that I'd "definitely fit into" like blindness groups and such, because those relationships will /never/ go anywhere because neither can drive and usually there's not enough commitment there to get arrangements made, on either part, because we're both used to just online, and love has no boundaries to location and all that idealogical stuff. But one step at a time, I improve. 
As for loving SSBBW's, I sure do. I love big, soft bellies the most.


----------



## mrniceguy33710 (May 23, 2018)

I've always loved supersize...the best size of all!


----------



## thunderdog38 (May 23, 2018)

Lover the super sized lady right here.


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Jun 1, 2018)

I'm a SSBHM who wants to have a relationship with a SSBBW.

I had only a relationship when I was a BHM with a SSBBW but it turned to be a living hell just because a self confidence on both sides. That relationship was broken after a few months with no possibility of being repaired. 

I loved her so much. I was not afraid to show her to my friends and family, but my problem was that I was not sure if I loved her for what she is or if I loved her for the size of her body.

The answer to that is that I loved her for both but it's too late for turning back. All was lost forever. 

Year's after that, I learned about the fat acceptance movement. I jumped in because I wish to fight against injustice, I want to help others, and also, I wish to find someone who loves me the way I am and she loves me the same way. Something that seems impossible because there are not so much SSBBWs that love BHMs or SSBHMs. Specially the ones who aren't in feederism like me!!!


----------



## DJ_S (Jun 3, 2018)

Here's one!


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jun 4, 2018)

DragonFly said:


> To put my thoughts into the hat: I also wonder where this group of prospective partners are. I know that not everyone agrees that the second B is always part of the equation. We all have our types, preferences, things that make us attracted to someone. Even when you add all that up, there seems to be a shortage of those special FAs out there. I think it is too easy to stand up, ghost, and act like ssbbws are not people in our digital landscape. Was much easier to tell if someone was interested if you met them at a function or bash. YMMV


Don't get me started on this!


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Jun 4, 2018)

devinprater said:


> Well, most of my relationships have been long-distance, and even ones where the person was 30 minutes away was "long distance" because we never met, so its all the same to me. Granted, the fact that me and the girl 30 minutes away both couldn't drive due to disabilities, and I'm trying to look for women more outside the blind community, so there's that. The Internet has always been my "eye to the outside world" as it were, but one step at a time, I'm starting to look in more places than just the ones that I'd "definitely fit into" like blindness groups and such, because those relationships will /never/ go anywhere because neither can drive and usually there's not enough commitment there to get arrangements made, on either part, because we're both used to just online, and love has no boundaries to location and all that idealogical stuff. But one step at a time, I improve.
> As for loving SSBBW's, I sure do. I love big, soft bellies the most.


Nice thoughs!!! I have my mobility issues too. 

I met a lot of wonderful people online. Some of them are SSBBWs. 

One of them passed away a few days before Christmas. And I have cried a lot since then. Still I feel the sadness. I had a lot of problems with her because she wants to marry me from the first time without knowing me well. I have tried to tell her to know me better. I loved her so much. She was a very wonderful woman but most of the times I feel myself a hopeless romantic. 

I had a lot experience with discrimination. I have a BA in Business Administration with high proficient skills in computer programming. But potencial employers wants to see my body size instead. 

I just wish my life could change before I find my SSBBW princess!!! 

I just wish you the same. Good wishes to you, devinprater!!!


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Jun 4, 2018)

devinprater said:


> Well, most of my relationships have been long-distance, and even ones where the person was 30 minutes away was "long distance" because we never met, so its all the same to me. Granted, the fact that me and the girl 30 minutes away both couldn't drive due to disabilities, and I'm trying to look for women more outside the blind community, so there's that. The Internet has always been my "eye to the outside world" as it were, but one step at a time, I'm starting to look in more places than just the ones that I'd "definitely fit into" like blindness groups and such, because those relationships will /never/ go anywhere because neither can drive and usually there's not enough commitment there to get arrangements made, on either part, because we're both used to just online, and love has no boundaries to location and all that idealogical stuff. But one step at a time, I improve.
> As for loving SSBBW's, I sure do. I love big, soft bellies the most.


Nice thoughs!!! I have my mobility issues too.

I met a lot of wonderful people online. Some of them are SSBBWs.

One of them passed away a few days before Christmas. And I have cried a lot since then. Still I feel the sadness. I had a lot of problems with her because she wants to marry me from the first time without knowing me well. I have tried to tell her to know me better. I loved her so much. She was a very wonderful woman but most of the times I feel myself a hopeless romantic.

I had a lot experience with discrimination. I have a BA in Business Administration with high proficient skills in computer programming. But potencial employers wants to see my body size instead.

I just wish my life could change before I find my SSBBW princess!!!

I just wish you the same. Good wishes to you, devinprater!!!


----------



## HereticFA (Jun 4, 2018)

Yakatori said:


> GummyBear said:
> 
> 
> > "_..seem to get all the flakes and *game wasters*..." _
> ...



It looks like malapropism of a couple of phrases: "*game* _players_" and "_time_ *wasters*". Actually pretty apropos.


----------



## LifelongFA (Jun 19, 2018)

We do exist! 

Just don't let your guard down, don't make excuses for anyone's odd behavior, when in doubt ask, verify things that don't ring true, and trust your gut.


----------



## Austin093 (Mar 29, 2019)

Yes, we do exist. I have said to my friends and out in public that I prefer bbw or ssbbw. The look on many of their faces were pure disgust but I honestly don't care, I'm proud to be a FA and openly give compliments to women that feel otherwise.


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Mar 30, 2019)

OMG right here, hand-holding included...I will always melt for a supersize lady with heart, humor, class, compassion and who will let me do things for her - cook, fix stuff around the house, meet her family, what-have-you. That's my idea of heaven.


----------



## DragonFly (Apr 7, 2019)

LarryTheNoodleGuy said:


> OMG right here, hand-holding included...I will always melt for a supersize lady with heart, humor, class, compassion and who will let me do things for her - cook, fix stuff around the house, meet her family, what-have-you. That's my idea of heaven.


Such a wonderful post! The fix stuff around the house is the cherry on top of a wonderful Sundae.


----------



## landshark (Apr 7, 2019)

I’m right here but I’m taken!


----------



## Railroad Man (Apr 7, 2019)

Right here, and I'm looking. But no luck.


----------



## Iwant2bChubby (Apr 8, 2019)

Me, me, me!


----------



## DragonFly (Apr 8, 2019)

I’m going to sit right here in the corner and try to play matchmaker! I just love it when the menfolk come right out and let the world know what they like.


----------



## SuperMishe (Apr 8, 2019)

LarryTheNoodleGuy said:


> OMG right here, hand-holding included...I will always melt for a supersize lady with heart, humor, class, compassion and who will let me do things for her - cook, fix stuff around the house, meet her family, what-have-you. That's my idea of heaven.



Ummm... I have PLENTY of stuff around the house that needs fixing! Just saying! lol


----------



## TwoSwords (Apr 8, 2019)

This comment didn't get any replies, but it really interests me.



Tiger's_Lily said:


> Honestly, I've only met one guy in the last 10 years who treated me like as if I was an average sized woman. He never once mentioned anything about my weight. Never once made me feel as though he was making a statement by being seen with me. Or ever looked as though he was embarrassed to be seen with me. Opened doors for me, brought me flowers and made me laugh.


 

All of that's good, but why would you ever want to be treated as if you were average sized? For me, the whole point of being fat is to enjoy it, and that's why it'd be hard for me to get close to someone who couldn't enjoy it too.



Tiger's_Lily said:


> I know there are a lot of guys out there who like us, however, as you mentioned most of them only want to satisfy a sexual fantasy. The reality of living with a supersized woman, with all *the issues we have in every day living*, is something most guys simply wouldn't take on. Does that mean us supersized women are destined to live a lonely life? Some may, and some may be very lucky to find love. No matter what your body shape is, short, tall, fat, thin, finding love and happiness is something that will happen, 'if it was meant to be!'.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Joa



A good portion of what's needed to find love is a willingness to be open to love, even when it's unexpected or not what you've dreamed about. I'd be able to get more precise if you'd given more specifics on the highlighted section and what it means to you, but in a general sense, I think it's a mistake to rush to judgment about a person, based on one or two imperfections. Every partner will be imperfect. That's a fact of life, and if a person is an open FA, they're even less likely to be socially-adept, given their history of being shamed for their feelings. It's important to have realistic expectations, if you really plan to find someone.


----------



## LouisJoseph57 (Apr 8, 2019)

I am right here and I will take the heaviest one; preferably white female women only.


----------



## LizzieJones (Apr 8, 2019)

LarryTheNoodleGuy said:


> OMG right here, hand-holding included...I will always melt for a supersize lady with heart, humor, class, compassion and who will let me do things for her - cook, fix stuff around the house, meet her family, what-have-you. That's my idea of heaven.



Does your offer come with unlimited supplies of noodles?


----------



## LizzieJones (Apr 8, 2019)

Railroad Man said:


> Right here, and I'm looking. But no luck.



My building overlooks the railyard.


----------



## Grizzlybear (Apr 8, 2019)

Here, in Michigan. Sadly, there's not a lot going on here, in any sense of things. I'm looking at moving at some point.


----------



## Killexia (Apr 8, 2019)

When I lived in MI, men wouldn't pay me any attention. Now that I live in the South I get a lot of attention, but it is usually unwanted from men I simply am not interested in. The South loves big women. I think it all comes down to culture and Southern culture includes a lot of great food.


----------



## Grizzlybear (Apr 8, 2019)

I get that. I'm thinking about NM eventually. I love Tex-Mex and Mexican food in general. But yeah, nowhere loves a big woman like the South.


----------



## DragonFly (Apr 9, 2019)

TwoSwords said:


> This comment didn't get any replies, but it really interests me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For the first part you answered your own query..... and a second assumption that being treated in a commonly accepted way does not change how a person feels about being fat. You seem to be putting your feelings and expectations on others 

As to the issues of living as a SSBBW in the real world, I would suggest doing some research. There are a few threads about this exact thing. One titled the realities of dating a SSBBW. I would also hope after you have been in this community for a while you would have picked up on these concrete ideas.


----------



## Killexia (Apr 9, 2019)

Grizzlybear said:


> I get that. I'm thinking about NM eventually. I love Tex-Mex and Mexican food in general. But yeah, nowhere loves a big woman like the South.


Just beware of the cost of living in NM. It is very high and the NM economy isn't very good either right now. But it sure is beautiful in the SW.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Apr 9, 2019)

I spent some time in Alamogordo. It was nice.


----------



## Killexia (Apr 9, 2019)

BigElectricKat said:


> I spent some time in Alamogordo. It was nice.


In the military?


----------



## Killexia (Apr 9, 2019)

DragonFly said:


> For the first part you answered your own query..... and a second assumption that being treated in a commonly accepted way does not change how a person feels about being fat. You seem to be putting your feelings and expectations on others
> 
> As to the issues of living as a SSBBW in the real world, I would suggest doing some research. There are a few threads about this exact thing. One titled the realities of dating a SSBBW. I would also hope after you have been in this community for a while you would have picked up on these concrete ideas.



This is it right? 

https://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/threads/the-reality-of-dating-an-ssbbw.40247/


----------



## BigElectricKat (Apr 9, 2019)

Killexia said:


> In the military?


Yes. Spent six weeks at Holloman AFB learning to be a Space Environment Analyst.


----------



## Killexia (Apr 9, 2019)

BigElectricKat said:


> Yes. Spent six weeks at Holloman AFB learning to be a Space Environment Analyst.


That's great. And pretty much the only reason a non-native NM person goes to that city. LOL


----------



## LizzieJones (Apr 9, 2019)

BigElectricKat said:


> I spent some time in Alamogordo. It was nice.



I had to look that up. I'm not familiar with the US at all.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Apr 9, 2019)

Killexia said:


> That's great. And pretty much the only reason a non-native NM person goes to that city. LOL


I believe you're right. Although that thing they do down at White Sands during a full moon is awesome!


----------



## Killexia (Apr 9, 2019)

BigElectricKat said:


> I believe you're right. Although that thing they do down at White Sands during a full moon is awesome!


Yes you're right. Other than military the casinos keep that town alive. Lol


----------



## Grizzlybear (Apr 9, 2019)

Killexia said:


> Just beware of the cost of living in NM. It is very high and the NM economy isn't very good either right now. But it sure is beautiful in the SW.


Interesting... I hadn't looked into it all that much yet, as I'm not done with school yet. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Killexia (Apr 9, 2019)

Grizzlybear said:


> Interesting... I hadn't looked into it all that much yet, as I'm not done with school yet. Thanks for the heads up!


I researched NM a lot because I once had a thought of moving to Albuquerque. I've driven through the state a lot too. Unless you live in the low desert you've gotta love snow. LOL


----------



## Railroad Man (Apr 9, 2019)

LizzieJones said:


> My building overlooks the railyard.



I've been to Canada by train many times. Halifax, Montreal, Toronto, Winnipeg and Churchill among other places.


----------



## Railroad Man (Apr 9, 2019)

SensualSSBBWCurves said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> The ones that aren't afraid to let their family/coworkers know that they love large women. The ones that actually want to take us out in the daylight hours, and not at midnight when they think everyone is sleeping.



Being ashamed never even crossed my mind when I was going out with my ex-wife, who was 340 at one time. I don't give a damn what anyone else thinks.


----------



## landshark (Apr 9, 2019)

TwoSwords said:


> This comment didn't get any replies, but it really interests me.
> 
> 
> 
> All of that's good, but why would you ever want to be treated as if you were average sized? For me, the whole point of being fat is to enjoy it, and that's why it'd be hard for me to get close to someone who couldn't enjoy it too.



As @DragonFly noted, you seem to be projecting the way you feel onto someone else. You and I have discussed this in our time here at lengths far greater than I care to revisit. It’s one thing to simply share how you view the world but being unable to understand that not everyone views it the way you do is borderline narcissism.


----------



## DragonFly (Apr 9, 2019)

Killexia said:


> This is it right?
> 
> https://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/threads/the-reality-of-dating-an-ssbbw.40247/




That is the exact thread.


----------



## TwoSwords (Apr 10, 2019)

happily_married said:


> As @DragonFly noted, you seem to be projecting the way you feel onto someone else. You and I have discussed this in our time here at lengths far greater than I care to revisit. It’s one thing to simply share how you view the world but being unable to understand that not everyone views it the way you do is borderline narcissism.



It's more like I don't understand *how* people could see it differently. Call it whatever you want, that's how I see it, and I very much doubt my position on this will ever change, though I could be wrong. I'm open to being surprised.


----------



## TwoSwords (Apr 10, 2019)

DragonFly said:


> For the first part you answered your own query..... and a second assumption that being treated in a commonly accepted way does not change how a person feels about being fat. You seem to be putting your feelings and expectations on others
> 
> As to the issues of living as a SSBBW in the real world, I would suggest doing some research. There are a few threads about this exact thing. One titled the realities of dating a SSBBW. I would also hope after you have been in this community for a while you would have picked up on these concrete ideas.



She didn't say she was referring to that thread as part of her understanding of this issue. Different people see different things as "issues," and there is nothing wrong with pointing that out, and asking for clarification. You seem to have problems whenever I seek additional knowledge. Why is that?


----------



## landshark (Apr 10, 2019)

TwoSwords said:


> It's more like I don't understand *how* people could see it differently. Call it whatever you want, that's how I see it, and I very much doubt my position on this will ever change, though I could be wrong. I'm open to being surprised.



Ugh.

“I see it this way and I don’t see how anyone could see it differently.” 

Ugh.


----------



## TwoSwords (Apr 10, 2019)

happily_married said:


> Ugh.
> 
> “I see it this way and I don’t see how anyone could see it differently.”
> 
> Ugh.



Right.


----------



## DragonFly (Apr 11, 2019)

TwoSwords said:


> She didn't say she was referring to that thread as part of her understanding of this issue. Different people see different things as "issues," and there is nothing wrong with pointing that out, and asking for clarification. You seem to have problems whenever I seek additional knowledge. Why is that?



I’m going to have to give in here and say uncle, I do not understand what you are referring to in the first part of your reply. 

As for your comments directed toward me:
I do not have a problem with you seeking additional knowledge. I even gave you ideas on where to find that knowledge. One of our fellow Dimmers even found the link for you so you could go to the thread and read literally years of responses to your question. 

I do have a problem when you have already decided the answer to your question and will only accept that answer. Then again claim that you don’t understand.


----------



## Killexia (Apr 11, 2019)

I can't follow this at all. TwoSwords sounds more like Sybil.


----------



## TwoSwords (Apr 11, 2019)

DragonFly said:


> I’m going to have to give in here and say uncle, I do not understand what you are referring to in the first part of your reply.
> 
> As for your comments directed toward me:
> I do not have a problem with you seeking additional knowledge. I even gave you ideas on where to find that knowledge. One of our fellow Dimmers even found the link for you so you could go to the thread and read literally years of responses to your question.
> ...



Yes. I've read those, but I don't know which ones, if any, *she's* referring to. That's my point.

When I say I don't understand something, that means I don't have enough information to make a firm judgment on what it means. I often don't. That doesn't mean I won't share my opinion. I always do that, no matter what, because my kind of opinion is in woefully short supply in public discourse.

But one thing I don't want to ever do is attribute a position to someone that they don't hold. That's a logical fallacy. That's why I ask for more information; so I can make more specific kinds of statements that are relevant to the specific case being talked about, instead of just the big, general ones I usually make.


----------



## extra_m13 (Apr 14, 2019)

i will be honest, i have not read the entire thread... so answering the question on the title. i am in mexico. looking for a cute ssbbw


----------



## traceg (Apr 14, 2019)

SensualSSBBWCurves said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I've had the Internet for 11 years now, and I meet plenty of people from offline. However as a SSBBW, I wonder where are the men that really love us. The ones that aren't afraid to let their family/coworkers know that they love large women. The ones that actually want to take us out in the daylight hours, and not at midnight when they think everyone is sleeping. Just someone that wants us for more than sex. Now, I mean no disrespect to anyone because, I know that this is the board where people who particpate in the lifestyle of feeding, or being fed, but that isn't a lifestyle I participate in. I just want someone that will appreciate what I have to offer as I am now..which is 397 pounds. SO my question is where are the men that REALLY love SSBBWS?


Im right here!


----------



## Volt01 (Apr 14, 2019)

im here too


----------



## Orchid (Apr 14, 2019)

Not sure if this is off topic but how in ....will a big woman fit into such a dinky toy sized car?


----------



## Volt01 (Apr 14, 2019)

Orchid said:


> Not sure if this is off topic but how in ....will a big woman fit into such a dinky toy sized car?


its a clown car lol


----------



## Orchid (Apr 15, 2019)

I had to google what it means I did not know this.


----------



## DragonFly (Apr 15, 2019)

Volt01 said:


> its a clown car lol


The VW bug is not a clown car!!!! But I doubt comfortable for a SSBBW


----------



## Volt01 (Apr 15, 2019)

DragonFly said:


> The VW bug is not a clown car!!!! But I doubt comfortable for a SSBBW


i mean you can fit stuff in it like a clown car


----------



## J-D (Apr 15, 2019)

Me personally, I have no problem walking with a fat girl I'm with. Heh, I've gone out with one with her thick thighs exposed by too-short, or form-fitting stuff to where you could make out rolls.

I never really care what people think on this matter to make me not go out with a thick/fat girl in public. The bigger issue I have run into is girls being self-conscious about their weight. Even if they already know I m totally in to it and don't have any need to suck anything in, they kinda shy away when I go for a tummy grab. Does make making out and sex more than a little annoying.


----------



## mni6762 (May 2, 2019)

SensualSSBBWCurves said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I've had the Internet for 11 years now, and I meet plenty of people from offline. However as a SSBBW, I wonder where are the men that really love us. The ones that aren't afraid to let their family/coworkers know that they love large women. The ones that actually want to take us out in the daylight hours, and not at midnight when they think everyone is sleeping. Just someone that wants us for more than sex. Now, I mean no disrespect to anyone because, I know that this is the board where people who particpate in the lifestyle of feeding, or being fed, but that isn't a lifestyle I participate in. I just want someone that will appreciate what I have to offer as I am now..which is 397 pounds. SO my question is where are the men that REALLY love SSBBWS?



This one is in Dallas


----------



## Volt01 (May 3, 2019)

this one is in BC lol


----------



## DragonFly (May 3, 2019)

We need one of those map apps so we can track the SSBBW lovers!


----------



## landshark (May 3, 2019)

DragonFly said:


> We need one of those map apps so we can track the SSBBW lovers!



I’m sure some of these men feel the same way about the women they seek!


----------



## VVET (May 3, 2019)

happily_married said:


> I’m sure some of these men feel the same way about the women they seek!


Some are already married.


----------



## landshark (May 3, 2019)

VVET said:


> Some are already married.



Haha I guess that goes both ways too.


----------



## goodman4ssbbw (May 4, 2019)

Dedicated! Right here in the Central Hudson Valley.


----------



## DragonFly (May 4, 2019)

goodman4ssbbw said:


> Dedicated! Right here in the Central Hudson Valley.


Another Hudson Valley person checking in! When will it ever be spring?


----------



## goodman4ssbbw (May 4, 2019)

Growing a bit weary of this global warming thing. The cool temps haven't put the brakes on allergy season. Still, is nice to see everything greening-up.


----------



## loonerman (Jun 1, 2019)

I’m here in Phoenix/Mesa AZ. But a lot of ladies say it’s too hot for women of size.


----------



## DragonFly (Jun 1, 2019)

loonerman said:


> I’m here in Phoenix/Mesa AZ. But a lot of ladies say it’s too hot for women of size.


Exactly!!!!! But air conditioning is a thing


----------



## bubba350 (Jun 1, 2019)

Already taken.


----------



## goodman4ssbbw (Jun 1, 2019)

Right here - Central Hudson Valley, New York.


----------



## Adamantoise (Jun 1, 2019)

Making my presence known.  Oxfordshire, England.


----------



## nitewriter (Jun 2, 2019)

Just a little bit North of Lake George, New York


----------



## Railroad Man (Jun 2, 2019)

Right here. Southwest Virginia


----------



## FAT4SUPERFATS (Jun 3, 2019)

"I wonder where are the men that really love us. The ones that aren't afraid to let their family/coworkers know that they love large women. The ones that actually want to take us out in the daylight hours, and not at midnight when they think everyone is sleeping." (SensualSSBBWCurves)

Quan jo tinc el goig d'acompanyar-me d'un morb, em sento envejat de tothom. M'hi sento realment; no ho dic per dir. També sé que en democracia, que vol dir 'en realitat', un terç de la població és grassonera; un altre terç hi simpatitza (car li és indiferent la fesomia); i tan sols el terç restant són primerers. D'ençà que jo mateix en sóc una, també me'n sento per mi mateix, perquè en som poquíssimes i en un món fet un Delfinat no hi ha cap cultura que et doni la feina feta a poder-te emmorbeir.

When I am lucky to enjoy the company of a *fatman, I feel envied of everybody. I really feel it; I do not say it to say. Besides/Moreover I know that in democracy, which means 'in reality', one-third of the population is *fat-admirer; another third sympathizes (since the *bodyspace is indifferent/irrelevant to them), and only the remaining third are *thin-admirer. Since I myself am a *fatman, I also feel envied, because we are very few and in a *Slimarchy, there is no culture that gives you the work done to be able to fatten yourself until you become a *fatman.

No sé d'on vé ni a què treu cap aquest prejudici sobre fer-se malveure si en festeges amb una. A Catalunya no he conegut cap cas ni mai he sentit malparlar dels grassoners o simpatitzants. Potser en el teu país és diferent. Parlo de la realitat tangible; no pas de la irrealitat de la informació en massa (la indústria de la realitat). Oficialment, mediàticament, els grassoners no existim.

I do not know how there can be someone who swallows this prejudice, that he will be disliked/critised when they see him with a *fatman. In Catalonia I have not heard of any cases, nor have I never heard to speak ill of / rave against / us, the *fat-admirers, or *non-thin-admirers. Maybe in your country it's different. I speak of tangible reality; Not the unreality of the media, great publishers and (virtual-)reality industry. Officially, medially, we *fat-admirers don't exist.

El que jo voldria saber és que on són els morbs que no s'anomenin ni amb superlatius (SSBBW,SSBHM, Supersized) ni amb cacofemismes (corbes, gros, ample, tot altre). On són els morbs que fan anar naturalment el mot 'gras' i família: grassesa/grassor, engreixar, -se'? i que la defensen ferm de l'ús intrusiu que en vulgui fer un aufil no tan prim com l'Esvelt? On sou els morbs que us feu estimar com a tal?

What I wonder is where are the *fatmen, those who call themselves neither with superlatives ('SSBBW, SSBHM, Supersized') nor with *cacophomisms ('curvies, large, big' and so). Where are the fatmen that naturally name / make use of the word 'fat' and derivatives:, fatness, fatten (up) / get fat'? And who defend it resolute and proud by the intrusive loan that a *thinman not as thin as the *Slimbody/Slimone wants to commit for obedience to slim-purity and the distortion of words and meanings that this causes in the language'. Where are you, *fatmen, that make them love you (also) by your fat sex/condition?

Evidentment els meus noms usuaris anglesos en són una contradicció, per concessió, amb el que vinc de dir, mentre no hi hagi una bona higiene de la llengua (anglesa) a fer-la real i paritària.

Obviously my english usernames are a contradiction, by concession, with what I have just said, while there is no good hygiene in the (english) language to make a true and parity language.

[the sign * means 'circumstantial/tried translation of a identify or identity term, o analog case'; 'man' = 'human being', 'fat' = spherical bodyspace, 'thin' = straight bodyspace]



"Submission IS a 'gift' given to one who is worthy of receiving the gift" (SensualSSBBWCurves quote)

Per a mi la submissió no és part de l'estimació. Ningú no és mereix rebre submissió; és talment que el subestimessin. N'hi ha a qui els agrada de jugar a sotmetre's a la voluntat d'altri. Però és un joc; no pas real. O bé és un rol; on l'autoritat del qui fa de submís no és violada, car empuc vulgui pot dir prou. En cap cas no fa per mi.

For me, submission is not part of the friendship. Nobody deserves receiving submission; It's as if you receive underestimation. There are those who like to play to submit to the will of another one. But it is a game; not real. Or it's a role, where your authority/power is not violated; because at any time you can say enough. I'm not into that.

-jordi isant + translators


----------



## FAT4SUPERFATS (Jun 3, 2019)

"I know that this is the board where people who particpate in the lifestyle of feeding, or being fed" (SensualSSBBWCurves)
no estic d'acord en això. Ara no tinc temps d'explicar-ho, si ho haig de traduir.
i don't agree on that. Now I do not have time to explain it if I have to translate it.

"that isn't a lifestyle I participate in."
En la literalitat del sentit en què ho sembles significar ('mena de viure'), jo tampoc.
In the literal sense of what you seem to mean ('lifestyle'), I neither.

En un món fet un Delfinat l'estalvi d'energia i la ingesta són les dues úniques medicines que ens permeten emmorbeir-nos i els únics mitjans de tal volta asserenar-nos, si la naturalesa del cos hi ve bé.
In a *Slimarchy, energy savings /sedentarism and ingesta/intake are the only two medicines that allow us to fatten up until become *fatmen and the only two resources that allow, if there is luck and the organisme and metabolism permit it, become *optimal/ideal spherical/round.

[the sign * means 'circumstantial/tried translation of a identify or identity term, o analog case'; 'man' = 'human being', 'fat' = spherical bodyspace, 'thin' = straight bodyspace]


----------



## FAT4SUPERFATS (Jun 3, 2019)

En síntesi, la qüestió fóra 'On som els grassoners que volem saber on són els morbs que volen saber on som naltres?'

In short, the question were 'Where are the *fat-admirers who want to know where are the *fatmen who want to know where we *fat-admirers are?'

Dues categories intersecades (el sexe: la generalitat física que és a la base de la salut, com a experiència de ser un cos que en diem, i que per això el significa afectivament, vs. aquest mateix sexe del cos d'altri que desvetlla l'instint eròtic o element comú denominador de l'experiència desiderativa), la dels morbs i els grassoners, que plegades conjuntem, apleguem, la gràssia. Ben bé igual que ho fa tota altra sexualitat: prima, mascla, femella, jove o vella.

Two sexual intersecting/intersected categorie (body sex or common denominator element of the experience of being a body vs. common denominator element of desiderative experience) that together assemble/combine/gather the fat-sexuality. Exactly just like any other one: thin-, male-, female-, young- or old-sexuality.

[the sign * means 'circumstantial/tried translation of a identify or identity term, o analog case'; 'man' = 'human being', 'fat' = spherical bodyspace, 'thin' = straight bodyspace]


----------



## Lostonline040 (Jun 8, 2019)

Right here, just hoping wifey plumps up into SSBBW territory to match my fantasies


----------



## Teresa Gordan (Jun 19, 2019)

They out here just shy/ They always want something they never had


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Jun 19, 2019)

As to the title of this thread, I'm right here.  Right in southern Ontario, Canada.  I have always loved SSBBW women since a very young age. Since about 5 years old. Seriously! lol  I just love the inherent beauty of SSBBW women. Big girls are beautiful!


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Jun 19, 2019)

DragonFly said:


> We need one of those map apps so we can track the SSBBW lovers!



That would be really cool!


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Jun 20, 2019)

I also feel it is necessary to say that although I have (sadly) never dated an SSBBW woman (yet! - unfortunately there are _very_ few in my area), I wouldn't have any "shame" or hesitation at all to be with her in public, to hold hands or to show public affection around other people. I know that is a concern and an issue for some SSBBW women, so I feel it's important to include in addition to my initial post.

For me, I make no apologies for my attraction to SSBBW women whatsoever, because it doesn't require any. I couldn't care less about what others would have to say. I'd just be by her side and make her feel like a queen wherever we went and whatever we did together. Whether it is just being out and about together, going to see a movie, going to the grocery store, to a restaurant, a walk in the park, meeting family, whatever. I'd just make sure she felt loved and cherished no matter where we are.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jun 20, 2019)

HUGEisElegant said:


> I also feel it is necessary to say that although I have (sadly) never dated an SSBBW woman (yet! - unfortunately there are _very_ few in my area), I wouldn't have any "shame" or hesitation at all to be with her in public, to hold hands or to show public affection around other people. I know that is a concern and an issue for some SSBBW women, so I feel it's important to include in addition to my initial post.
> 
> For me, I make no apologies for my attraction to SSBBW women whatsoever, because it doesn't require any. I couldn't care less about what others would have to say. I'd just be by her side and make her feel like a queen wherever we went and whatever we did together. Whether it is just being out and about together, going to see a movie, going to the grocery store, to a restaurant, a walk in the park, meeting family, whatever. I'd just make sure she felt loved and cherished no matter where we are.


Love this!


----------



## DragonFly (Jun 20, 2019)

HUGEisElegant said:


> I also feel it is necessary to say that although I have (sadly) never dated an SSBBW woman (yet! - unfortunately there are _very_ few in my area), I wouldn't have any "shame" or hesitation at all to be with her in public, to hold hands or to show public affection around other people. I know that is a concern and an issue for some SSBBW women, so I feel it's important to include in addition to my initial post.
> 
> For me, I make no apologies for my attraction to SSBBW women whatsoever, because it doesn't require any. I couldn't care less about what others would have to say. I'd just be by her side and make her feel like a queen wherever we went and whatever we did together. Whether it is just being out and about together, going to see a movie, going to the grocery store, to a restaurant, a walk in the park, meeting family, whatever. I'd just make sure she felt loved and cherished no matter where we are.


 This is exactly the perfect way to put it!


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Jun 20, 2019)

AmyJo1976 said:


> Love this!



Awwww, thank you! 



DragonFly said:


> This is exactly the perfect way to put it!



Thanks, DragonFly! I'm happy to hear what I said resonated with you. You're too kind.


----------



## Sonic Purity (Jun 20, 2019)

_++++ _to _every_ word you wrote, and especially this:


HUGEisElegant said:


> I make no apologies for my attraction to SSBBW women whatsoever, because it doesn't require any.



Though brief, and according to her officially Not A Date, i have had the great honor of being out and about with a lovely SSBBW. In an imported furniture store, strolling around a shopping center (sitting and cuddling for awhile as a few people walked by), in a supermarket to pick up some light snacks—all good, all easy, all loving, all public. (We had the whole extra aspect of that light skin/dark skin loving situation going on in addition.)

Of the many, many things in this life and world i do not understand, feeling shame or embarrassment regarding a love interest is high amongst those. If you—friend, family member, stranger—do not understand or approve of the individual i’m with sharing the gift of her wonderfulness, that is your problem, not mine, and certainly not hers! If you writhe witnessing the obvious affection and mutual respect between us, consider turning inside to inquire why. Your tastes and beliefs are yours, but if you cannot accept her or me and hers and mine, i have no time for you.

I have been proud being out and seen with every woman with whom i’ve ever been intimate—no questions, no hesitations, no qualifications. _Anywhere_ and _everywhere_. I expect with more certainty than nearly any other aspect of life that this shall remain true ever more in the future.


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Jun 20, 2019)

Sonic Purity said:


> _++++ _to _every_ word you wrote, and especially this:
> 
> 
> Though brief, and according to her officially Not A Date, i have had the great honor of being out and about with a lovely SSBBW. In an imported furniture store, strolling around a shopping center (sitting and cuddling for awhile as a few people walked by), in a supermarket to pick up some light snacks—all good, all easy, all loving, all public. (We had the whole extra aspect of that light skin/dark skin loving situation going on in addition.)
> ...



Yeah, I hope to do and experience those same things with a special SSBBW woman of my own some day. To share those moments with her and to make her feel loved, cherished and secure while we are out and about is important to me. I am a hopeless romantic and a caring person at heart, so those moments and assuring she feels loved is very important to me as a person.

I completely agree with the rest of your post too. Well said. The other thing I don't like about people's reaction or disagreement about loving an SSBBW woman is, even without saying it, their objection and dissent almost implies that no woman of a certain size deserves love: "Why would you date someone that size?", etc. I don't like it because it is filled with bias and an inability to See and accept people for who they are. EVERYONE deserves love! That is a human right. _Regardless_ of what someone's weight is. Weight has nothing to do with it. I just don't understand people's intolerance and callousness in regards to accepting other people's likes and attractions. It literally has NO bearing on their lives whatsoever, so why should it affect them? It is illogical to me. Anyone who doesn't like it can take a long walk off a short pier.  My love of big, beautiful SSBBW women is here to stay and there's nothing anyone can do or say that will ever shake me from that. My love and attraction is just too strong.

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## chktstrchbychsr (Jul 3, 2019)

HUGEisElegant said:


> I also feel it is necessary to say that although I have (sadly) never dated an SSBBW woman (yet! - unfortunately there are _very_ few in my area), I wouldn't have any "shame" or hesitation at all to be with her in public, to hold hands or to show public affection around other people. I know that is a concern and an issue for some SSBBW women, so I feel it's important to include in addition to my initial post.
> 
> For me, I make no apologies for my attraction to SSBBW women whatsoever, because it doesn't require any. I couldn't care less about what others would have to say. I'd just be by her side and make her feel like a queen wherever we went and whatever we did together. Whether it is just being out and about together, going to see a movie, going to the grocery store, to a restaurant, a walk in the park, meeting family, whatever. I'd just make sure she felt loved and cherished no matter where we are.





DragonFly said:


> Exactly!!!!! But air conditioning is a thing


Here


----------



## JR in Houston (Jul 7, 2019)

SensualSSBBWCurves said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I've had the Internet for 11 years now, and I meet plenty of people from offline. However as a SSBBW, I wonder where are the men that really love us. The ones that aren't afraid to let their family/coworkers know that they love large women. The ones that actually want to take us out in the daylight hours, and not at midnight when they think everyone is sleeping. Just someone that wants us for more than sex. Now, I mean no disrespect to anyone because, I know that this is the board where people who particpate in the lifestyle of feeding, or being fed, but that isn't a lifestyle I participate in. I just want someone that will appreciate what I have to offer as I am now..which is 397 pounds. SO my question is where are the men that REALLY love SSBBWS?


----------



## JR in Houston (Jul 7, 2019)

I am a single male, 58, in the Houston area, and I love SSBBWs, though I find it hard to meet them, the plus size groups don't seem to be as active down this way as they once were. If anyone is interested in sitting for me, feel free to contact me at texaspho[email protected]. I am also not against meeting someone socially, if the chance arises.


----------



## goodman4ssbbw (Jul 8, 2019)

Right here in the Central Hudson Valley.


----------



## GeeseHoward (Aug 3, 2019)

There's plenty of ssbbw lovers about in the UK... They're everywhere.


----------



## Chubbyparis (Aug 23, 2019)

In France too


----------

